# how far out do i need to go to catch AJs and grouper



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

im new to the fishing seen and just bought a 1996 hydrasport 20' ocean skiff and was wondering how far i need to go out to catch grouper and ajs.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

It's not necessarily distance, but finding their preferable environments. I've read reports on here of people finding Grouper in Pensacola Bay. Look for structure whether natural or artificial for these species. If your over a wreck, artificial, or live bottom; you will typically see AJ's towards the middle and upper water column from the bottom on SONAR.

I'm still learning on where to find them, and I know where to look; but I just now have to find where those spots are. You can use Google to search for information on the species your looking for; and read up on what kind of environments depths, etc the species likes; then use a chart to find where those areas are.

If you have a chartplotter that already has charts, or able to add a chip with charts for this area as well as the locations of the artificial reefs helps a bunch.


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

For AJs I look for about 120 ft of water and decent bottom relief. I fish out of DI so this is about 30-35 miles for me but should be less if you fish out of pcola or OB. Grouper? still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ajs and Gags like big relief, Red Grouper and Scamp like live bottom. Ajs are found in better numbers where there is real big relief, like a sunken ship or large wreck.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Consistently and in large numbers? 50-70 miles to the south/southwest. 

The longer you fish, the more "close in numbers" you'll get.

I've been fishing for 15 years, and watched a lot of bottom machine, and still don't have much that is decent consistently closer than 40 miles.

Just to catch a keeper gag or AJ, go to the general area of the edge and ride and watch your bottom machine.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Starlifter said:


> It's not necessarily distance, but finding their preferable environments. I've read reports on here of people finding Grouper in Pensacola Bay.


There are indeed gags in Pensacola Bay.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

We've caught plenty of keeper ajs within 15 miles from orange beach. I'm sure there are a few spots off Pcola that hold them. Tons around the edge though if your comfortable with that run


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> There are indeed gags in Pensacola Bay.


 HA no there aint...never seen one of them in the bay and i dont think anyone has to tell the truth.. :whistling:


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I like 100' or more for aj and 180' or more for the grouper. In the fall the grouper will be in a little closer


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Now they are deep , water temp still high.


----------

